# Just bought two of them- excited!



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

About two years ago my husband and I went to visit family who were staying in Berlin, Germany temporarily. They ride bikes everywhere (wow, what a bike friendly place that is). Neither of us had ridden in a long time, but once we got on the bikes it all came back. I had forgotton how much I enjoyed riding when I was young! My husband, in particular, was inspired. When we got home all he wanted to do was buy bikes. We bought a couple of nice hybrids, not too expensive, but decent (a Kona Dewdrop and a Trek 7.1). We have really put some miles on those things. They're GREAT, but the more we got into it, the more we realized we wanted 'real' road bikes. We discovered this whole world of bike riders and tons of dedicated bike trails in SoCal that we didn't even know were there. The trails were a great, safe way to get our sealegs. Some of the trails go by lakes and parks for a nice lunch. It's been a lot of fun. Our city turned out to be a 'bike city USA'. Who knew? It has bike lanes throughout the whole city and lot of riders. Our city is even going to host stage 7 of the Tour of California this year and we are volunteering. 

A few months ago we realized we had made a mistake in our tax withholding and were getting a large tax refund. Hmmmm- we could buy an IRA, put it in savings or......buy some road bikes. Let's see- practicality or toys, practicality or toys. TOYS!!

We did a lot of research. Our lbs helped a lot (love those guys). My brother is a roadbiker and of course had his opinions, too. 

We bought a ZW4 Felt for me and a Giant Defy Advanced 1 for him. I woke up this morning a little sick about how much they cost, but then I reminded myself how much we like to ride and what a terrific deal lbs gave us since we bought two. We had intended to buy bikes with Shimano 105's, but my brother convinced us to spend the little extra to get Ultegra and the better wheel sets. He said we won't need to upgrade them and if for some reason we stop riding (don't see that happening), we can sell them easily. Still...it is a rear load of money for us. Tax refund is gone. 

They sure are pretty. I still don't know if getting the ultegra was worth the extra money. We rode tons of bikes. The ultegra seemed easier and more responsive to shift. We didn't think Dura-Ace was necessary for us plus we couldn't go THAT high. The lbs wanted to sell me a Giant, too, but for some reason, I just liked the way the Felt fit me and I think it is kind of cool to have a bike designed near where I live. 

Sorry for the long post. I am just excited! I get mine next week- he has to wait two weeks (storms and weather in the East, slow shipping- so glad we live where we can ride year around).

Do you experts think we made a decent decision on the bikes? I can't change it now. I just hope we did! I think we did. We rode enough frickin bikes at least.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

PS The other bike that almost swayed me was the Bianchi Dama Infinito. That was one pretty bike, but it had 105's for about the same price as the ultegra's on the other bikes. I just didn't want to pay for the name and I thought the Felt rode just as nice. My husband liked his Giant a LOT. It is firey red and white. I am getting tourquoise tape to match the strip on my bike. 

Okay, I will be quiet now.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

welcome.

the $$ was justifiably well spent if you get on them every regularly and start trying to wear them out.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

can't wait til I get all geeked about a new bike... 
congrats on the purchases.


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase! Lets see some photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Ultegra is probably the best value in componants, you made a wise choice grasshopper. Please post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool. Funny enough that's exactly how I got into road biking.

I was in Germany (Bavaria not Berlin) walking around a small beautiful town with not much to do trying to figure out what to do for the day and see a sign that said 'bike rentals' and figured sure why not. Just like you it had been a long time but it all came back to me and I really enjoyed that day. Then I bought a hybrid when I got back home to Boston figureing I'd just do casual rides around town. That snowballed into a full on road biking addiction.

Funny how things work out like that. I just happened to see a sign on a bike shop 4000 miles from home and it ended up changing my life.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the hello everyone. I _am_ a little geeked out. Within 6 months of owning the hybrid, I wanted a road bike. The local bike shop actually talked me out of it while still supporting my enthusiasm. They told us to ride for a year and figure out what we like to do. When we finally decided to bite the bullet and buy them they were so helpful. They have some classes for free on bike mechanics and had one for women, which was terrific fun. 

My local friends think we are bonkers for spending that money, "For a BIKE?!" eh.When my work friends hear about the bikes they invariably ask if I wear those 'dorky bike clothes'.  The only people that seem to understand are the other riders out there. What a friendly little group bike riders are- always a nod of hello.

I will post pics when we get them. I'm supposed to have my bike by the weekend. I will likely get it fitted on Monday since I work all weekend. I switched out the ZW4 frame for the ZW6 one because it was prettier- same frame as the ZW4, different colors. Well, the ZW6 has an aluminum steering post instead of carbon like the ZW4, but the rest is exactly the same all carbon. The thing HAS to be pretty. I am a little nervous the tourquoise tape is going to be overkill, but what the heck. 

I wanted to share my geeky excitement with a group that may not think we had lost our marbles somewhere along the bike trail. 

Look forward to chatting here.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

outwest5 said:


> We bought a couple of nice hybrids, not too expensive, but decent (a Kona Dewdrop and a Trek 7.1). We have really put some miles on those things. They're GREAT, but the more we got into it, the more we realized we wanted 'real' road bikes. We discovered this whole world of bike riders and tons of dedicated bike trails in SoCal that we didn't even know were there. The trails were a great, safe way to get our sealegs. Some of the trails go by lakes and parks for a nice lunch. It's been a lot of fun. Our city turned out to be a 'bike city USA'. Who knew? It has bike lanes throughout the whole city and lot of riders. Our city is even going to host stage 7 of the Tour of California this year and we are volunteering.
> 
> A few months ago we realized we had made a mistake in our tax withholding and were getting a large tax refund. Hmmmm- we could buy an IRA, put it in savings or......buy some road bikes. Let's see- practicality or toys, practicality or toys. TOYS!!
> 
> ...


Those sound like really nice bikes.

What they probably didn't tell you is that Ultegra is good durable gear that performs well and doesn't weigh a whole lot. Dura-Ace is even lighter and some of it's components wear out much more quickly (cassettes). 105 is actually quite a good group too.

Personally it makes sense to spend a little more on the road bike than the hybrid, after all the roadie is for going long ways fast. There's nothing casual about that idea. 

David


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great bikes. I looked at, but haven't ridden the Felt. I have the giant Defy Advanced. I bought last summer & have ridden it a bit over 3,000 mi. I love it.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome story and congrats on the new bikes. Sounds like you will get some great miles together. I have the pleasure of owning the Giant Defy Advanced 1 and have logged just under 1000 miles in four months. He won't regret it. It just keeps getting better. Putting out a little extra $$$ for the Ultegra is a good choice in my opinion. I researched bikes until I was blue in the face and settled on that group and the Giant. Congrats and post some pics soon :thumbsup:


----------



## KyleH (Oct 8, 2010)

We rep felts at our store. I love everything they have put out and customer service. As an employee, very easy to get in touch with them. Giant...mer. I had one (granted-mtn bike) and I just like felt's stuff better. 

Also funny: the "rival" shop in town reps giant and some cannondale although he can't afford it. We do felt, haro/masi. funny. Probably only to me.

Great bikes either way. ZW is a great women's frame. I've done all their training, and they do put a lot into a woman's geometry for that frame. 

Thumbs up for both.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

What an uplifting story Outwest. Thanks for that. Sounds like you'll be a great asset to this fine forum. I've been in this sport for 48 years and have seen and done it all but your post made me glow. But that could be the glass of rum I'm into right now.  
The bikes sound great and Ulteg is probably the best choice, all things considered. I'm hankering after a new frame and I'm buying Ultegra bits to bolt to it when they come on sale or when they pop up at the right price on e-bay.

Make sure the bikes fit perfectly (get pro help) and make sure you find the right saddle for *you* (it might take a few tries) and get good pedals and tires. 25mm wide tires (not the 23mm ones that most bikes come with) give a luxury ride with no speed loss. Don't inflate too high - sub 100psi is great. I'm 170lbs and 90 psi is fine for me.

Give us more of your story but it didn't happen if we don't see pics.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, Mike! You're right. I just checked. My Felt comes with 23's. My husbands Giant comes with 25's. I thought I had researched everything, but I didn't think of that. I will call them tomorrow and ask for the 25's. Thanks! I am not that into speed, but more interested in endurance and comfort. 

They are supposed to do a pro fit. I rode the saddle mine comes with, but of course I didn't ride it for hours. I am going to try out the stock one first. 

As far as pedals go: We are not going to start out with clips. The bike shop wrote on the receipts that we would get the discount for buying the clip pedals and shoes that they give with every new bike if we bought them within a year. In the mean time, they are putting some good lightweight flat pedals on. 

I want to get used to the feel and handling of the bike before I knock it over being dweebie with a clip. 

[where's my bike, where's my bike]


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bikes done. Picked both of them up this afternoon. They are awesome. Mine turned out beautiful! I will post pics as soon as I get a chance. In the mean time, I think I will just sit here and stare at it. Maybe I will park it next to the bed so I can pat it a couple times during the night.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

outwest5 said:


> Maybe I will park it next to the bed so I can pat it a couple times during the night.


Just don't stub your toe on it if you have to get up for a wee.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not the best pictures, but I promised. 1st one is mine- a Felt ZW6 frame with ZW4 upgrades (they were out of the ZW4 frame for a few more months and I liked the colors on the ZW6 fine). I saved money doing that because the fork has a few aluminum bits and I got them to put the Ultegra brakes on in addition to the Ultegra components. I went ahead and had the 25 tires put on instead of the 23's and am glad I did, so far -hardly had a chance to ride it yet. My husbands is a Giant Defy Advanced 1. He rode all weekend while I worked and loves it, but tomorrow off I go! :


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Next step- those darned clips pedals and shoes. Scary.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am going to take my bike back for some tweeking tomorrow. I want the black wheels with the white writing instead of the shiny silver ones in the pic. There is too much going on already with the colors. The handlebars are too high- there are a bunch of spacers in there for some reason- I don't think that will be a big deal. The tires have Michelin stamped on them in big white lettering. I guess that's okay, but I am going to ask about switching them out for something not so bold. And I want a longer crank. I seem to be spinning a lot. These ones are 170, but I have long legs for my height and the bike specs with 172.5. I don't know why they put on the 170's. 

I will be nice. I only have 5 miles on the wheels and have had the bike three days. They should switch them for me.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice lookin' bikes. Of couse a few things struck me when I saw them and don't take this the wrong way as it's tough advising Noobs without -

Getting their backs up.
Starting WWIII among other posters/readers in the thread.

But all comments are well-intentioned and you have to decide what path you take.

The first thing that I noticed was the handlebar height but then you posted a 2nd time and said "The handlebars are too high- there are a bunch of spacers in there for some reason- I don't think that will be a big deal". So at least you realize it too. That stem can be inverted to make it more level (in fact it is inverted now). Yes spacers can be removed too. A good fitting is in order from someone who knows what they're doing. Many Noobs feel uncomfortable with a low(ish) bent-over position and tend to sit upright but this does two things (at least) -

1. Makes you much less aerodynamic.
2. Allows less power from the most major leg-power providers - the glutes.
3. One more - it places too much weight on the saddle thus making bums sore faster.

So you can appreciate the need to get as low as possible (within reason of course) and adapt to that position.

The pedals. You realize that one too. While there is a certain learning curve with clip-in pedals (I refuse to use the term "clipless") it isn't, or doesn't have to be, the horror story anecdotal stuff that proliferates pedal discussions. To keep out of WWIIII I'll PM (if you have your options set to accept PMs) an article I wrote years ago about such pedals and their use. If I posted it here it would generate endless debate.

Those Mavic wheels. Hoooo boy here we go again. Here's another topic for endless debate. Just do this - ask the dealer for the price and availability of ONE of those flat spokes. They're totally proprietary (meaning they must come from Mavic) and almost no-one stocks them. They will cost many times (7-15X?) the price of a normal j-bend spoke (like the ones in the Giant). With normal $0.75 spokes, if you break one it's a 5 minute job to replace one at any decent bike shop or if you read the info in my sig you can do it yourself. That won't be the case with those Mavics. IMO I can't think of a worse set of wheels. 

Crank length. 170 cranks won't make you "spin more". Your feet just do smaller circles (by 2.5mm radius and that's this big - >...<

Here again crank lengths are topics for endless debate. I use three crank lengths on my bikes (I'm 5' 9") - 170 on my mtb and dirt road bikes, 172.5 on my road bike and 165 on my track bike. None make me spin any faster; that's a product of the gear ratio I'm using. The 172.5 on my road bike feel too long for me (I like turning smaller foot circles) and I have their replacement sitting here. Do your homework here before switching. Crank lenghts are usually mated to the users height and leg length.
Also consider (if the bikes don't have them) compact drive cranks. These give more usable gear ratios for people who ride at "normal" speeds. 52 & 53 chainrings are useful for racers doing their 25mph averages. You'll be a fast recreational rider if you can average 18mph. Why wouldn't anyone want to tailor gears to suit that?

I'll PM my pedal thingy later.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

@Mike T. Just an observation, and I know your comments are well intentioned, but subverting discussion on the opinions/ articles you offer with a rationalization that " it would generate endless debate" or "cause WWlll" IMO ignores the fundamental of what a forum is - and doesn't provide the OP (or other members) exposure to alternate viewpoints.

As you mentioned "...all comments are well-intentioned and you have to decide what path you take". Problem is, the opportunity is (at least) hindered by lack of discussion.

OP: There are several points you make that I don't subscribe to, but for now I'll comment on the one that I see as the most noteworthy.

Assuming you've been fitted by a knowledgable fitter, I suggest leaving the bar/ stem set up as is for now. With all due respect, fit isn't a fashion statement. Again, assuming the saddle to bar drop was set up taking your present fitness/ flexibility and cycling experiences in mind, build some saddle time before tweaking fit. It does evolve, but takes time. So ride, get accustomed to the fit, then _slowly_ drop the bars to suite.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> @Mike T. Just an observation, and I know your comments are well intentioned, but subverting discussion on the opinions/ articles you offer with a rationalization that " it would generate endless debate" or "cause WWlll" IMO ignores the fundamental of what a forum is - and doesn't provide the OP (or other members) exposure to alternate viewpoints.
> As you mentioned "...all comments are well-intentioned and you have to decide what path you take". Problem is, the opportunity is (at least) hindered by lack of discussion.


After 15 years of these debates that generate whenever an opinion on pedals, shorts, saddles etcetera is mentioned I'm just burned out on that stuff. My statement doesn't affect anyones' ability to post their opinion; I just don't want to get involved with others' debating my advice (uhhh I guess I did already didn't I?)

I'm sure the OP will get lots of advice without me adding to it.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for opinions. The handlebars feel too high. I have been riding a bike with drop handles that are level. These aren't level and it feel like I am sitting too upright. The frame is a compact one, so even with the handlebars lower, I shouldn't be all hunched over. I want the handlebars level or near level at least. 

Also, since it is a womens specific handlebar they are narrower than I am used to. It actually feels better to not have my arms spread so far apart, but I do need to get used to it. There isn't as much room to move my hands around on the bar. The shop set aside a wider handlebar while I decide. They felt the bar should be about as wide as my shoulders or something along those lines. I haven't formed enough of an opinion about that except that it is different. I DO LOVE that I can reach the brakes without a major strech, though! My finger/s fit nicely around it without moving my hand to get to it. 

I am going for a 20 mile ride this morning, so will be able to tell better (waiting for work traffic to be gone). 

The seat feels angled too far down in the front. This seems like a quick adjustment, too. 

re: fit. They told us to ride the bikes for a week and then come in next Saturday for a full fit. We have an appointment for that. The shop is a really busy one, so Friday afternoon when we picked up the bikes the fit guy was fitting someone with another waiting. I thought riding them for a week was a good idea, too. 

How often does a person break a spoke? I can't recall ever breaking a spoke. It will be a very occasional happening I would think. If they have to order a spoke at $10 a spoke (are you serious? That's a lot for a spoke), it is still just $10. I guess I will find out. These are the wheels that come stock on the ZW4, so I decided to get the same ones on the ZW6 frame. I didn't think much about spoke breakage. Which means - I wonder if the warrantee that comes with the stock ZW4 would pertain since I took a ZW6 frame and put different different wheels on it. Hmm. I will ask about that, too. 

I know I have to do the clips, although I am skeptical that they are going to make that much difference in my riding. I wanted to get used to the bike first plus we have not done much homework on clips and shoes, so we want to look at all the options. Those are a lot of money, too. I don't want to mess that up. Someone told me to make sure to get shoes you can walk around in. Why would someone get shoes they were uncomfortable walking around in? sigh. I am sure there is a reason. 

Isn't this just a triangle with round things spinning?  There is a huge learning curve with the new road bikes. When I was young, it seemed much simpler. You just rode. The answers should be easy. I decided that I wanted to try to get a bike I did not need to upgrade over and over. My decision on the Ultegra and the 'better' wheels came from that perspective. I would hate to think I made a boo boo about those things after all that research! oy. I do not think I will ever have Dura Ace envy. 

The bike weighs just under 18 pounds. That seems good enough for me. A few ounces here or there aren't going to matter for me. I won't be racing. I just want to ride.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

outwest5 said:


> They felt the bar should be about as wide as my shoulders


That's a reasonable rule of thumb.



> The seat feels angled too far down in the front.


Start with it dead level and go down slightly at the nose if you have a good reason. Rarely does anyone ever have a reason to tip one up.



> How often does a person break a spoke? I can't recall ever breaking a spoke. It will be a very occasional happening I would think. If they have to order a spoke at $10 a spoke (are you serious? That's a lot for a spoke), it is still just $10. I guess I will find out.


Rarely but as I talk Wheels with many people I hear of many incidents. The low-spoke count wheels (and these are an example) have more load per spoke (over higher count spoked wheels) and thus can give more problems and when fewer spokes are involved the results are more catastrophic. Some wheels go so far out of true when a spoke breaks the bike can't even be pushed. I'll end my semi-rant there but I could go on. Read the quote in my sig for my bare-bones opinion written by a wheelbuilding book writer/engineer.



> I know I have to do the clips, although I am skeptical that they are going to make that much difference in my riding. I wanted to get used to the bike first plus we have not done much homework on clips and shoes, so we want to look at all the options. Those are a lot of money, too. I don't want to mess that up. Someone told me to make sure to get shoes you can walk around in. Why would someone get shoes they were uncomfortable walking around in? sigh. I am sure there is a reason.


You will want clip-in pedals eventually and real roadies don't do much walking (I rarely ever unclip once on a typical road ride).



> Isn't this just a triangle with round things spinning?


Riiigggghhhtttttt. :mad2: I refuse to rise to your bait.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got back from a 10 mile ride to check it out. I found myself constantly shoving my rear back to get more stretched out. Definetly need the handle bars lower. I do not think the bike is too small. I think it is the handlebars that are annoying the heck out of me- and maybe the seat angle is messed up. 

This is the right size bike. It is a womens tall which equates to about a 53.5 in a mans? The geometry is different. My old bike was a mens 54, so it is about the same, but my arms feel much comfier on the handlebars. I am 5'7" tall, but have longish arms and legs kind of like Olive Oil. I have a hair under a 32 inch inseam. It doesn't seem like my knees are coming up enough, but maybe they aren't supposed to. The crank is a 170. I realize there is hardly a scrap of difference between a 170 and a 172.5, but perhaps I should have the 172.5 for my leg length> eh. too many opinions on that one, nevermind. I will ask the bike shop dude. 

I flew (for me at least) up this hill we have around here. Wow, that was awesome. I used to just huff and puff and eventually get off the bike to walk it up that hill. This bike is also really cushy on the road. nice, nice, nice 

There I was zipping along feeling all fast and spiffy when this kid around 20 on a mountain bike went flying by me on the road just to keep me in my place. LOL


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

outwest5 said:


> I just got back from a 10 mile ride to check it out. I found myself constantly shoving my rear back to get more stretched out.* Definetly need the handle bars lower*. I do not think the bike is too small. I think it is the handlebars that are annoying the heck out of me- and maybe the seat angle is messed up.


Many fixes to fit issues are counterintuitive, and this is one. What may be happening is that your rear weight isn't being supported properly at the saddle and you're pushing back to counteract that. If I'm correct, two things _normally_ contribute to this. One being a saddle tilted down at the tip, the other being a saddle adjusted too far forward. Two other, less likely possibilities are that your reach is excessive, and last would be drop. Since your bars are about level with the saddle, drop isn't a factor here. That's not to say that, for an unrelated reason, you wouldn't want to lower your bars, but that's not contributing to your sliding forward. 

Without seeing you on the bike, these are best guesses. There's also a possibility that your cockpit is cramped, causing you to push back to extend reach, but given what you've offered re: saddle position (and that you had an initial fit), I don't think this is likely. 

FWIW I agree with your LBS fitter that you should try out the initial set up, then return to the shop for tweaks to the initial fit. In your case and given that the fit issues are detracting from your riding comfort, I think you should have the needed adjustments made sooner rather than later. Help the fitter help you by being clear in your description of the fit issues you're experiencing.

As far as crank lengths are concerned, you're right that opinions abound, but that (as Mike T. mentioned earlier) is much of what cycling related topics consist of, because more is subjective in this sport than is black and white. With time, you'll sort out what works best for you, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks. Lowered the bars AND moved the seat back at the bike shop this afternoon. Rode around some blocks and it seems much better. I wasn't sliding off the front of the seat and I wasn't hiking myself back anymore. My hands were still jamming into the hoods a little, so my husband twisted the handles down a quarter inch or so. For such a small imcrement of movement, my hands didn't feel jammed into the hoods anymore. It was surprising. 

I am off tomorrow for another ride to try the little changes out. By the time I have the full pro fit at the shop on Saturday, I may have sorted it all out myself! 

The bike is awesome, though. So smooth and it absorbs so much road compared to my old one. When I want to turn I swear it feels like I just lean and the thing goes where I want. I am very impressed so far, but it could be because I have been riding an iron horse for so long. 

One neat realization was when I came to the one busy intersection and had to push the light. I realized I could just pick the bike up with one hand and swing it around to get in postion. Now...that was cool.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

outwest5 said:


> Thanks. Lowered the bars AND moved the seat back at the bike shop this afternoon. Rode around some blocks and it seems much better. I wasn't sliding off the front of the seat and I wasn't hiking myself back anymore. My hands were still jamming into the hoods a little, so my husband twisted the handles down a quarter inch or so. *For such a small imcrement of movement, my hands didn't feel jammed into the hoods anymore. It was surprising. *


So far, so good. Your point of small changes making a big difference is key to tweaking fit and worth remembering in the future. A couple of mm's can sometimes mean the difference between pain and comfort.

If you continue to feel pressure on your hands at the bars/ hoods, have the LBS double check that the saddle really is level. If it is, consider tilting the tip up _slightly_ (keyword, _slightly_). It sometimes helps keep the sit bones positioned properly on the saddle, which in turn keeps weight off the hands.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

When I started about five months ago I had a professional fit done after the first week of riding. I should say that I'm 52 years old (today) and didn't have any road bike experience. The changes that were made were small but made a big difference. There were many changes but I will address a couple that are related to this thread. One of the changes that helped me a great deal was tilting my saddle up a little in the front as It seemed I was sliding forward during a ride. Another change I made over time and as my flexibility improved was the distance from the middle of my saddle to the stem. I have increased that distance slightly and it has really helped my spin and has me slightly more aerodynamic. I received all my measurements from my fitter and have them to fall back on as I make small changes. After you get a fit, stick with it for a few hundred miles and then small adjustments  Enjoy the ride. BTW, I experimented with the drop to the bars and lower is not always better. Those spacers are my friend for now. I bought the same bike your husband has and its upright position is there for a reason (in my case ) :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

willieboy said:


> I should say that I'm 52 years old (today)


Happy Birthday, willieboy. At 52, yer just a 'kid'.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Happy Birthday, willieboy. At 52, yer just a 'kid'.


Thank you!


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

My husband loves his bike. He is leaving the spacers in after all, but flipped the stem. His back isn't so hot, but so far (short time he's had it), he says his back feels just fine on it. He chose that bike because it was less agressive, but a road bike. It sure is good looking and he looks good on it. He is 57. 

I rode my bike again today for a short distance. My thumb muscle feels sore. I will make sure to tell them about that. Can't figure that one out. The rest doesn't seem too bad. I am looking forward to the professional fit. I think the nose of the saddle is too far down. I guess they say women prefer it that way, but I think I want it level.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

outwest5 said:


> *My husband *loves his bike. He is leaving the spacers in after all, but flipped the stem. His back isn't so hot, but so far (short time he's had it), he says his back feels just fine on it. He chose that bike because it was less agressive, but a road bike. It sure is good looking and he looks good on it. He *is 57*.
> 
> I rode my bike again today for a short distance. *My thumb muscle feels sore*. I will make sure to tell them about that. *Can't figure that one out*. The rest doesn't seem too bad. I am looking forward to the professional fit. *I think the nose of the saddle is too far down. I guess they say women prefer it that way, but I think I want it level*.


57. Another 'kid'. :wink5:

If you're ride with your thumb/ forefinger around the top of hoods without changing position periodically, that could contribute to the soreness. Another factor (as you suggest) is that the saddle tip needs to be raised slightly. 

You're correct that most women prefer a saddle tipped down slightly, but fit is individual, so you may not. I also break from the norm for men in that I prefer a saddle tipped slightly up, whereas most prefer it level. As I mentioned in an earlier post, some of this is counterintuitive, but fact is saddle position has an effect on how f/r weight is distributed, so it affects fit at the bars.

At any rate, definitely make mention of that to the fitter, and don't be afraid to play a pro-active role in the fit process. Tell him/ her what feels right and what doesn't, then leave it to them to adjust fit accordingly. Also, don't be surprised if you need a follow up to tweak fit. As you build saddle time, it'll surely evolve.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Had our fit today. It was a hassle and took forever, but the bikes are noticeably more comfortable. We got shoes and pedals, too. Tomorrow, if the weather is nice enough, we will take them out for a try.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> 57. Another 'kid'.


Ahhh to be young and carefree again eh?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Ahhh to be young and carefree again eh?


lol... _exactly!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

outwest5 said:


> Had our fit today. It was a hassle and took forever, but the bikes are noticeably more comfortable. We got shoes and pedals, too. Tomorrow, if the weather is nice enough, we will take them out for a try.


Sounds good. Have fun, and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

After fitting, new seat and clip pedals with a removable flat side until I get proficient at the clips. I love this bike more every day. It is so awesome:
bike guard dog:

















Husbands bike after fitting and a wheel change:









Loving these bikes- so much fun!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great looking bikes!! :thumbsup:

(nice dog, too! )


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, and we switched the cranks.  Mine is now the 172.5 and his is the 170. SO much better. I think it is almost perfect. I am still not quite sure about the smaller handlebars, but am waiting a year to see if I end up loving them. I have never had narrow bars and the feeling is different. As far as cockpit length, it seems right. I know when I ride my husbands bike which is a 54, I feel more stretched out, which feels more natural, but I think it is the larger handlebars rather than being cramped up. When the bike people and husband look at me as I ride by they all agree I look just right. I certainly can fly around on the thing (fun, fun, fun). Maybe a slightly longer stem? I need to wait and ride it more. I want it perfect. 

I need to go on a really long ride. Let's go!


----------



## Jaten (Jul 4, 2010)

Outwest, your bike looks phenomenal! I found your post because the ZW4 upgrade is exactly what I'm currently working on with my LBS on my current 2011 ZW6. I love the frame! It looks awesome, but am not pleased with the existing components. Are you still enjoying your ride? What saddle?


----------



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Riding a nice road bike is a much different experience than riding a hybrid bike. Once you get into a cadence and rhythm, the smoothness of just you, the machine, and the road is a wonderful experience.

You and your husband invested quite a bit in bikes. I know it is painful (expensive), but please invest in a professional fitting. Getting the appropriate adjustments from an experienced technician will help you get the greatest benefit out of your new bikes.


----------



## SockToy (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome ;-p Zzzooooom! Makes me even more excited about getting my new bike assembled.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

outwest5 said:


> Next step- those darned clips pedals and shoes. Scary.


I assume you mean clipless pedals. They’re not that scary. Just practice on grass before hitting the road with them. Most people get used the pretty quickly. Once you go clipless you'll never want to go back.


----------



## Roam (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------

